# LGB 17100 repairs



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the value of the capacitor and the rating of the reed switch in a 17100? I have a couple that the reed switch has welded closed due to short circuits and would rather rebuild than buy new.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

The capacitor is 470 pF and the reed switch(s) is 1N4005. Is the reed switch welded or are the contacts magnetized and now closed? I have tried to demagnetize reed switches in the past but find it easier (and more reliable) to just replace them.

Roger Bush


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Part number 1N4005 is a 1 amp diode, not a reed switch.

Jerry


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry - Yes, you are correct. 1N4005 refers the the diodes. Sorry for the confusion. Should have finished my morning coffee before replying.

I don't know the volt/amp ratings for the reed switch. The important features are the physical dimensions - especially the length.

Roger Bush


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Roger. I'm curious what the value of the reed switch is partly for academic reasons and most of the suppliers I'm looked at don't list the size but the voltage and current. 

All of my reeds that have failed are welded closed. The cat killed one with a metallic toy and my 4 year old just killed two being curious.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

pdfx - Here is a typical reed switch:

http://www.meder.com/switch_1a55_uk0.html?&tx_jppageteaser_pi1[backId]=2876

Length is 16.5 mm. This length allows room to bend the leads at a right angle and provides enough space between the glass enclosure and the point of bend for placement of needle nose pliers without cracking the glass. The specs in this example are 100 volts and 0.5 amp - pretty typical for this size. Reeds with glass enclosures longer than 16.5 mm will easily crack when bending the leads to fit inside the 17100 enclosure.

Roger Bush


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It does not have to be a 1N4005, just a diode that is 1 amp or more and 100 volts or more. The 1N4005 is 1 amp and the 5 is for 600 volt.
The series is 1n4001 to 1n4005, the higher the last number the higher the Peak Inverse Voltage (PIV).


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the info. the 100V spec is what I was wondering about. I had found a switch that would fit but it was rated at 25V.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that with the diode at 1 amp, just a 1 amp reed is needed.
These are used to trigger the LGB EPL drives which were used with a 1/2 amp A/C transformer around 18 volts.


----------

